# Earthborn anyone?/ homemade Dog Food



## wendya (Mar 2, 2011)

Has anyone here tried earthborn holistic? If so what do you think about it? 
I'm so sick of dog food trending, or the company being sold, then the ingredients get "watered down". 

I've thought about making my own dog food. Thought about using liver, egg, brown rice, & a bit of oil.. then maybe adding some peas and/or fruit.? Or actual meat from turkey or chicken. Maybe rotate it? There has to be a way to do this.. 

I want them to have the best, and the more and more I read on the net, I just cringe.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Theres lots of way to feed a dog….. This is a good place to start….Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings 
If you are willing to cook for your dog you can find lots of recipes, or research raw feeding, we are feeding raw and the dogs love it and they are so healthy!! Dog food is a huge topic here….


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Earthborn seems to have good reviews and is reasonably priced. One of the breeders on the forum seems to be using it and likes it. 

I may also look into this soon.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I just started using Earthborn--about 6 weeks ago. So far, I really like it, but it's really too soon to fully judge it.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Earthborn Primitive Natural, but it also has two other grain-free formulas (Great Plains and Coastal). My 12 week old puppy is doing absolutely wonderful on it. Huerta Hof, where I got him from, have all of their puppies on Earthborn and they look fantastic! I am most happy about his poop, not alot of it and never soft!

The nice thing about Earthborn is that it is for all life stages so if you don't want to have to worry about switching between puppy/adult/senior, you don't have to.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

A little later... But I love love love Earthborn! We use the Primitive Natural (grain free) for our guy, and it is wonderful. His coat is so healthy and has a wonderful shine to it, the dandruff he was getting on Royal Canin is completely cleared up, and he LOVES is. His poop is also firm, and the amount is definitely decreased. I highly recommend it, but it will also depend on what works best for your pup. We went through a few before we got to one that worked well - Royal Canin first, then Solid Gold, and now Earthborn.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We have been using the Earthborn Holistic Primitive for our puppies and some of our adult dogs.
I can proudly say that the puppies are doing excellent on the food. They are at optimal condition on it. 
They have 3 Grain Free varieties (I am not against quality, digestible grains btw).
*I would recommend the food to anyone.* We also use EVO and Kirkland Chicken for some of the other dogs.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually I have never found any articles that can prove raw or home cooking for your dog is better than a high grade kibble. Now I do add meat to my dogs diet every night. I feed Orijen at night, which is my dogs larger meal and TOTW in the AM, because Tony just loves their Wetlands formula. It's pretty hard to argue when you look at Tony's picture's on his site. But after looking at Primitive Natural I might try that in the future.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Actually I have never found any articles that can prove raw or home cooking for your dog is better than a high grade kibble. Now I do add meat to my dogs diet every night. I feed Orijen at night, which is my dogs larger meal and TOTW in the AM, because Tony just loves their Wetlands formula. It's pretty hard to argue when you look at Tony's picture's on his site. But after looking at Primitive Natural I might try that in the future.


He looks a bit...'well fed' in the photos. That diet seems overly complex and seemingly hard to manage. To each their own....

I have seen Earthborne at our local pet supply store, and it always intrigued me. Glad to see many are having good success. Please keep us updated over the long term.

OP: I'd suggest you research a proper raw diet. That way, you control what the dog eats instead of relying on big companies.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

unloader said:


> He looks a bit...'well fed' in the photos. That diet seems overly complex and seemingly hard to manage. To each their own....
> 
> I have seen Earthborne at our local pet supply store, and it always intrigued me. Glad to see many are having good success. Please keep us updated over the long term.
> 
> OP: I'd suggest you research a proper raw diet. That way, you control what the dog eats instead of relying on big companies.


Tony is actually at a perfect weight for his size. The vet thinks so and so do I. As I have stated many times before that their is no proof anywhere that can prove feeding raw is better for dogs than a high grade of kibble. Now I totally agree with you about relying on big companies such as purnia and p & g is not what you want. But I really like companies that produce their own products. These companies manufacture their own dog food

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)*
Fromm*
Merrick*
Horizon Legacy*
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit*
Natura Pet, Evo and the rest. Dry only..
First Mate*
Precise, dry only*
Timber wolf ???*
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders*
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???*
Tuffys Pure Vita and Nutri Source

I am not a big fan of some of these but I like the ones with the star after it...I do not like Tuffys but I like the other 2 they make.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't see photos of what you guys are talking about but I do know puppies need to be kept thin and lean and with doing that feeding raw protein the dog is able to digest and take up everything from it fairly quickly.
My older dog however does not eat raw. We feed her "Taste of the Wild" for years and she does fantastic on it.
Making a completely nutritious home made food is such a pain the rear! We get our raw meat from Majestic Raw. The grind the meat the organs and the bones all up and freeze it fresh so it's easy to deal with. The meat is all natural with no hormones or antibiotics. with the meat i add fruit and vegetables. for treats i feed him the taste of the wild kibble during the day. I am a (human lol) nutritionist and I believe in this raw diet very much for at least puppies. My puppy's ears were tall and up and perfect when I first saw him at 10 weeks-the breeder said it was 100% from the food they give him. So he will continue to get the raw food until he's finished growing at about 1.5-2yrs...we'll see how it goes 

raw meat: Raw Meat Diets ::: Dog Food ::: Dog Treats ::: Cat Food
it's only $10 more than Taste of the wild too! And I just add in organic fruit and veggies with every meal-whatever is on sale.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

In my signature is my dogs website...And he really does only have 3 toes on his back foot.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he's so cute! i thought you were talking about a young puppy. how old is he? i think his weight is okay.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

3 Toes Tony well be 2 on the 19th of May. Where has the time gone??


----------

